# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Ελληνική Θαλάσσια Ένωση

## Asterias

*ΣΚΟΠΟΣ:*

Βάσει του Ν.Δ. από 21 Σεπτεμβρίου 1935 (ΦΕΚ 428Α/ 1935) που διέπει την Ε.Θ.Ε., ο σκοπός είναι : 

Η δημιουργία και ανάπτυξη εθνικού θαλασσίου πνεύματος, το οποίο θεμελιώνεται στην ενσυνείδητη πίστη του λαού στην αξία και συμβολή της θαλάσσης στην καθ' όλου ζωήν και πρόοδο του Έθνους. 

Προς εκπλήρωση του προορισμού της η Ε.Θ.Ε. χρησιμοποιεί όλα τα μέσα που κρίνονται σκόπιμα, εφ' όσον ανταποκρίνονται, προς τον διέποντα τους σκοπούς της εθνικό χαρακτήρα, προς τον οποίον πρέπει αυστηρά να εναρμονίζονται όλες οι αποφάσεις και ενέργειές της.

Ι*ΣΤΟΡΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ:*

Το 1928 το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό θεματοφύλακας της ναυτικής μας παράδοσης έκρινε σκόπιμο, πέραν των υπηρεσιακών του υποχρεώσεων, να ασχοληθεί με την ανάπτυξη του ναυτικού πνεύματος, την κλίση και ενασχόληση με τη θάλασσα, τη ναυτοσύνη των νέων.

Για το σκοπό αυτό εξέδωσε το περιοδικό "ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ" με περιεχόμενα από τη ναυτική ιστορία, τη φιλολογία, τη ζωή, με γεγονότα της ναυτικής αρετής του έθνους μας από τα πανάρχαια χρόνια, καθώς και θέματα από τη σύγχρονη ελληνική και ξένη δραστηριότητα. Απευθύνετο πρωτίστως προς τα πληρώματα του στόλου και τους νέους. 

Το περιοδικό έτυχε εξαιρετικής και γενικότερης αποδοχής, γιατί είχε το προνόμιο της μοναδικότητας του είδους του, ήταν ένα από τα λίγα έντυπα της εποχής και φιλοξένησε εξ αρχής στις στήλες του διακεκριμένες προσωπικότητες του πνεύματος, ακαδημαϊκούς, επιστήμονες, παράγοντες της δημόσιας και κοινωνικής ζωής, την ηγεσία του τόπου.

Το 1931 ιδρύεται, κατόπιν πανηγυρικής συνεδρίας στον "Παρνασσό", η "ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΑ ΕΝΩΣΙΣ" (ΕΘΕ), όπου υπογράφεται το πρώτο ιδρυτικό καταστατικό της, παρουσία όλου του επίσημου κράτους, από του πρώτου άρχοντος μέχρι του τελευταίου και την ηγεσία του Βασιλικού Ναυτικού και Λιμενικού Σώματος.
Αργότερα συνεστήθη υπό την προεδρία του Υπουργού των Ναυτικών Π.Α.Αργυρόπουλου η 40 μελής Διοικούσα Επιτροπή, η οποία όρισε ως εκτελεστικό της όργανο, ολιγομελές Συμβούλιο. Η επιτροπή αφού μελέτησε τις επιδιώξεις της Ε.Θ.Ε., αντιμετώπισε οικονομικές δυσκολίες για την υλοποίησή τους. 
Εξετάστηκαν διάφορες ιδέες και τελικά πρότεινε να καθιερωθεί μία πανελλήνια εορταστική εκδήλωση Ναυτικής Εβδομάδας με ένα λαχείο, στο οποίο θα μπορούσε να κοινοπρατήσει και η ΕΣΗΕΑ. Η Ναυτική Εβδομάδα υιοθετήθηκε από το τότε Β.Ν. και πραγματοποιείται έκτοτε από το 1935, το δε λαχείο εκδόθηκε τελικά από μόνη την ΕΣΗΕΑ και ήταν το "Λαχείο Συντακτών" που υπήρχε μέχρι πριν από μερικά χρόνια. 
Το 1932 δημοσιεύεται στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως ο ιδρυτικός νόμος της Ε.Θ.Ε., που προβλέπει ως κύριο σκοπό "την παραγωγή του ναυτικού πνεύματος παρά τω Ελληνικώ λαώ" και το 1935 εκδίδεται Νομοθετικό Διάταγμα (ΦΕΚ 428Α/1935) με τις διατάξεις που διέπουν την Ε.Θ.Ε., το οποίο ισχύει μέχρι σήμερα. 
Η Ε.Θ.Ε. επιβίωσε και αναπτύχθηκε με την αποφασιστική στήριξη του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού. Αναπτύσσει σημαντική δραστηριότητα, βοηθά στην ίδρυση ιδιωτικών ναυτικών ομίλων και προωθεί το ναυταθλητισμό. Αθλοθετεί αγώνες, απονέμει επαίνους, οργανώνει και συνδιοργανώνει κωπηλατικούς και ιστιοπλοϊκούς αγώνες. Καθιερώνει ιστιοπλοϊκό σκάφος, τύπου Ε.Θ.Ε. - από τα ταχύτερα μέχρι και τη δεκαετία του 1960 - τις προδιαγραφές του οποίου ορίζει η ίδια. 

Το περιοδικό της, η "ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ", κύριο εργαλείο της αποστολής της, εκδίδεται από το 1928 επί μηνιαίας βάσεως. Καθιερώθηκε ως ένα παραδοσιακό ναυτικό έντυπο με πολλούς και ενθουσιώδεις φίλους και αναγνώστες, γνώρισε μεγάλη επιτυχία και έχει γίνει περιοδικό κοινής αποδοχής. Από τις στήλες του παρήλασαν ακαδημαϊκοί, λογοτέχνες, αξιωματικοί, διακεκριμένοι άνθρωποι του πνεύματος και το 1979 τιμήθηκε με το βραβείο της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών. 
Ακολουθώντας τα μηνύματα των καιρών και την τεχνολογική πρόοδο, από το 2004 άλλαξε το σχήμα του, ανανέωσε την ύλη και συνεργάζεται με παλαιούς, έμπειρους και νέους συνεργάτες, ορισμένοι εκ των οποίων κάνουν ρεπορτάζ για να είναι το περιοδικό μέσα στα πράγματα. 

_Πηγή: http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/eue/menu.html_

----------

